# charles ellis son & co.



## Trying not to break it (Sep 18, 2005)

hi everyone, pick this bottle up in tenn. this bottle is 5 1/2" tall, 2 1/2" across base. seam stops just above shoulder.  embossed around shoulder charles ellis son & co. phila.  bottom embossed  j. l. boyle  #949.  i did find a ref. to charles ellis & co. wholsale druggest, also know as wharton, atkinson & co. 56 chestnut st. phil. date1879. i also found a ref to fike 1987: 58. any information as to value, age or what it contained would be greatly appreciated, thanks   rhona


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 19, 2005)

I have seen a bit taller version of that bottle marked CHARLES ELLIS SON & CO. PHILADA. Its prabably 1890s fairly common. The older pontil versions are marked C ELLIS & CO PHILADA.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 19, 2005)

hi guntherhess, thanks for looking and the information, do you have any idea as to value? when searching i couldn't find any for sale.  i found another geo. gunther bottle so if you want the chip one you can have. thanks,  rhona


----------



## David E (Sep 19, 2005)

CHARLES. ELLIS SON
 & Co PHILA
 Probally contained Calcined Magnesia, Advertised 1853 and 1873
 Ellis Citrate and dry Magnesia adv. 1890. Citrate Magnesia
 Granules 1900.
 Charles Ellis Son & Co.was listed in Gopsill's Philadelpia city
 directory, 1871, having preceded by Ellis & Co. The last
 reference possibly subsequent to a city move, was
 1875 with Charles & evan T. Ellis, William Ellicott Jr.
 and Wellington Boyle.
 Aqua 5 5/8" x 2 5/16"

 Dave


----------



## tristian bottle (Sep 19, 2005)

cool bottle [][][]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 19, 2005)

Ones I have seen sale went for $5-6, not a high dollar bottle unfortunately. The pontil version is worth about $50-60 in aqua.
 Thanks for asking on Gunther bottle but I dont really collect beers.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 22, 2005)

hi david e, thanks for the information and for looking. the ref. i found for 1879 was for demolishing the building.    guntherhess, thanks for the pricing infor. i feel better knowing i didn't over pay for the bottle.  thanks again for the help.   rhona


----------

